# OH MY, VERY CLOSE TO BREEDING, AGAIN!



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

well, looks like my pair is going to breed, again...and only 10 days later?!?! i thought it was every 3-4 weeks, on average?

since so soon...should i expect a smaller batch? or not?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

When ours are going strong, they average 9-10 days consistently, with a two week break every now and then.

They can lay a lot of eggs with each batch.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

i know this is off topic but do you know how to tell the difference at all in the sexes.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

viralmouser said:


> i know this is off topic but do you know how to tell the difference at all in the sexes.


if you mean my pair, specifically, yes i can from their behavior and sizes. male is smaller, around 8", he picks the spot/territory and starts to create a nest, and at breeding time tries to coax the female. he also guards the eggs. female is larger at about 10", thicker also.

in general though, if you do not have a pair, p's are not sexually dimorphic, you can't tell male/female. except for p. denticulata


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

honestly, this is the second batch you have comnig, i'm almost positive that it's going to be a lot more eggs than the first batch, how are you doing with the first batch?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

in the other thread i stated things are going well. after this batch i'm gonna try and post every few days to weekly on the progress of the two batches.

i dunno how it could be more eggs?? lol, at least 3,000 from last one, if not more. we'll see i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

StryfeMP said:


> honestly, this is the second batch you have comnig, i'm almost positive that it's going to be a lot more eggs than the first batch, how are you doing with the first batch?


you are right, it looks like a lot more eggs! lol i wonder how many


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

your horny pair cant be stopped!!!


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

prime,
I see your icon is the buffalo bills are you located there. Please email me back at [email protected] 
thanks


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

You better have that report ready.


----------

